# University of Miami - School of Communication - (M.F.A.) Program in Motion Pictures



## Chris W (Sep 10, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School University of Miami - School of Communication - (M.F.A.) Program in Motion Pictures. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 23, 2018)

The Film School University of Miami - School of Communication - (M.F.A.) Program in Motion Pictures has been updated.



> Updated URL, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 21, 2020)

The film school University of Miami - School of Communication - (M.F.A.) Program in Motion Pictures has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school University of Miami - School of Communication - (M.F.A.) Program in Motion Pictures has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school University of Miami - School of Communication - (M.F.A.) Program in Motion Pictures has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

